# chicken liver



## kelleymmm1

Has anyone ever tried chicken livers or gizzerds for shark or flounder bait . I have a gallon of the stuff left over from a trotline.would sharks be interested I'm gonna try just wanted yalls opinion.


----------



## bluerunner

sharks probably, probably not flounder but you never know


----------



## hokieboy

I read a book that said sharks wont hit it as well as they would fresh bait. They eat what they are use to eating. It would prob work good for chum though...

But who knows, ive seen crazier things...


----------



## Smashed

I've heard a live, bleeding chicken is a great bull shark bait...


----------



## Railroader

Keep the chicken livers on the trotline......


----------



## cockroachjr.

try a live touron 


--beaver creek, south carolina--son, what you know 'bout that?


----------



## kingfisherman23

I heard somewhere that picturing sharks as garbage-mouths looking for a bloody meal is a big misconception.

Chicken livers, IMHO, won't work as well as fresh cut fish caught from the area you are fishing in, simply because that is what the sharks will be looking for.

So I'd say leave the livers for trotlines, or save them until next winter and drop them by pier pylons to catch ocean catfish.


----------



## TreednNC

Chicken livers best left for the deep fryer. Aint never cared fer chicken livers fer catfish bait nor any other kind as far as that goes lol. Nuthin but lil channel cats and occasionally a small blue or bullhead will eat em. Ya can say whatcha want bout the lils eatin best, but I'll tell you one thing, only big daddy thats gonna lurk on the bottom and 'taste like mud and be tough' is MAYBE a flathead. Big blues and flatheads are highly predatory and prefer to consume live bait and stay OFF the bottom... most of the bigger 20-50lb+ fish Ive seen have been in the middepths... unlike their youngins and smaller younger cousins the channel cats that eat anything that dont smell like roses, although they like the middepths as well....

Did I mention I saw a 43lber(flathead) caught on a free lined shad just under the surface caught trolling fer stripers? 

BACK TO THE THREAD......

So yeah somehow I got on my soapbox again and diverted the thread.


Id assume SOMETHING in the big pond would eat em? Seem bloody enough that a toothy critter might would snack on em? If ya could get a big enough offering to him to make em worth while? Dont know how youd keep em on a hook unless ya stuffed ya a quart at a time full of em in some panty hose? Seems like itd be like somebody else already mentioned...chum


----------



## striperswiper

use the livers fer minnow bait then use the minnows fer the flounder or just eat em....the livers not the minnows


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Haven't heard much...*

Of that,.....but some of the old timers I fish with use chicken skin for weakfish.


----------



## clinder

itll work in a wog trap.


----------



## Bunkerboy

I saw Chris storrs use them for spots(as bloodworms are outragous)out at seagull, He caught afew but were hard to keep on the hook.


----------

